# [FoF] October 2008



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (24 Jun 2008)

just an early post on this event really.

UKaps will definitely be going again to the festival of fishkeeping at Hayling Island for beer, burgers and whatever else comes along!

It might be a good time to get talking to each other and try to arrange some lifts/car sharing type things.  It would be really very cool to meet as many people as possible this year.. we practically took over last year and we were only small!! (100 members tops)

Anyway, with fuel prices and everyone being scattered about the country, car sharing would be a great way to keep costs down and make it possible for quite a few people to make it.

So.. start a few threads, prefix them with [FoF] or something like that so people can see what things are about.  Im sure we can get a load of people there to come and help us show the world that UKaps are here!


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Jun 2008)

What's the actual date Matt?  I can then get it in the diary early so I can hopefully make it this year!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (24 Jun 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> What's the actual date Matt?  I can then get it in the diary early so I can hopefully make it this year!



Dan said 12 -13th, but he wasnt 100%.

be good to see you


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Jun 2008)

Hey Guys, the dates are 11-12 of October and it's held at Mill Rythe Holiday Village, Hayling Island.

We've got big plans this year! Scapetastic   

Unfortunately George can't make it coz he's fighting for our Queen and Country so it's Me, Graeme, Matt, James and Clive flying the UKaps flag for the "new school"
Graeme and i for definite will be there from Friday night for setting up to Sunday night for the break down.

If you've ever wondered what your donations go towards it's things like this, last year the trade cost for our stand was over Â£600! Needless to say it won't cost that much this year, i've learnt my less shall we say. I'm currently designing our new stand and again we should blow everyone out of the water LOL.

The UK Discus Association won't be there this year so numbers will be down so we need as many members to try and pop in to make sure that this festival keeps going in all it's glory.

I'm well excited already and it promises to be a tiring but great weekend, UKaps BABY!


----------



## Egmel (25 Jun 2008)

I was in Rio last year but should be there this year, it's only a few train stops and a bike ride away after all


----------



## Superman (25 Jun 2008)

What's at the FoF?

I could make it given enough notice. 

Is it best to stay over or just go for one day?


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jun 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> What's at the FoF?
> 
> I could make it given enough notice.
> 
> Is it best to stay over or just go for one day?



festival of fishkeeping


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jun 2008)

is it anygood?


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Jun 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> is it anygood?


hell yeh! Hanging out with the "new skool UKaps massive" drinking beer, talkin plants and fish. What else could you wish for on a weekend? LOL
we had a ball last year! Up till the small hours and scaping infront of the public with the shakes, how proffesional LOL
Its Â£45 for a room fir the night, come on down, it'll be quality.


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Jun 2008)

Is Hayling Island near Winchester or Wimborne?  If so I may be able to stop at a relatives.  Also are kids aloowed?  I have to babysit at weekends.

I won't ask for lifts with 2 babies though. lol  I'll look at the train prices for it (if I can afford it)

Andy


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jun 2008)

I dunno where it is in relation to those two but kids are certainly most welcome.


----------



## Tom (30 Jun 2008)

We went from Winchester last year. Its not too far, think it was an hour tops. Bit further from Winborne I think. 

I should be available then if you need any more help. Will check with work tomorrow

Tom


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (30 Jun 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Is Hayling Island near Winchester or Wimborne?  If so I may be able to stop at a relatives.  Also are kids aloowed?  I have to babysit at weekends.
> 
> I won't ask for lifts with 2 babies though. lol  I'll look at the train prices for it (if I can afford it)
> 
> Andy




I live 10 miles from Wimborne.. it took me about an hour and half to get to Hayling Island last year. Winchester much closer.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jun 2008)

how do you book? through this site?

i'd love to go.


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jun 2008)

Contact Grace Nethersell, 020 8847 3586.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jun 2008)

thanks,

i'll check with the wife (i might even bring her and son) and make a booking.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (30 Jun 2008)

Only thing I would say is, if your more custome to 5* hotels and good dress codes, then you will be hummbled to say the least. Personlay, I would sugest staying in a b&b some place on the island and walking down rather than stay at the actual holiday park. I will obviously have to stay there, but thats becuase im setting up the stand with the team.

Cheers.


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Jun 2008)

Mark, this is it last year with a few pics (i'm sure it is the same event)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=100&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jun 2008)

thanks aaron. will we see amano style tanks etc?


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jun 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> thanks aaron. will we see amano style tanks etc?


Na, only on our stand. The FOF is kinda "old skool" TBH. A good crack though.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jun 2008)

ive checked through the post based on last years event. theres a big difference when ukaps gets onthe scene   thank goodness.


----------



## Lozbug (30 Jun 2008)

I'll be there witha few friends too.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Jul 2008)

Lozbug said:
			
		

> I'll be there witha few friends too.



It wouldnt be the same without you Loz


----------



## Superman (1 Jul 2008)

Cool, I'll see whats planned in the new job and see if I can make it.
Note it was the word "beer" that has got me interested.


----------



## Egmel (2 Jul 2008)

When I went 2 years ago I got a whole load of freebies too... always a bonus for the poor students in the hobby!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (2 Jul 2008)

As this is a stones throw from my place I shall be coming both days. Boys do you need a hand on the friday night setting things up?

Is there anyway we can get AE and TGM selling tropica plants? There is a stand selling bread and butter plants but no-one sells the kind of plants we like. Ooh if we could get TGM and AE selling anyhting that would be good... Redwood, stones, CO2... Ooooh TGM could bring down ADA stuff for sale. Please please please!!!

PS last time I checked the FBAS website they were still advertising the UKDA would be there.


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Jul 2008)

Hiya, i've chatted to TGM whilst i was there the other week and they are willing to sponsor us, i am yet to speak to AE. We've gotta sort out the tanks that we are going to scape then we can maybe make a request into AE for some hardscape   
I believe that you have to pay to sell things and i know it's obviously miles away from TGM and they are busy folks at the end of the day, running a shop like that takes up almost all their time so i doubt they'll be able to make it. It would be great if they could come down for a few jars though, a great laugh them pair! I know Richard from AE is also a way busy guy too, would be nice to meet him though and get to know the man behind the empire that is Aqua Essentials.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (2 Jul 2008)

Yeah thats kinda my point with TGM, its so far away for so many people. Yet here everyone can get together and they can reach a much wider clientbase.

Sounds like its going to be a cracker this year!


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Jul 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Sounds like its going to be a cracker this year!


 Woooo hoooo! UKaps BABY!


----------



## Lozbug (2 Jul 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> Lozbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  cheers!!! 

trying to get my ma' to do craft stand too..... we'll see. mebbe.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Woooo hoooo! UKaps BABY!


Indeed, I am going to try and make it to the event


----------



## Themuleous (3 Jul 2008)

I'll try and be there again this year.  Dan or others, if you need a hand with things, setting up, etc, let me know 

Sam


----------



## Joecoral (5 Jul 2008)

assuming im not working I will also be there this year (with or without other half's permission ). Got a friend who lives in Bishops Waltham which isnt far away so will try and stay with him. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2008)

I am Coming this year by hook or by crook. 
Have booked the time off for a long weekend. 
Its only 2.5 Hours journey by train and Bus.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jul 2008)

I'm gutted I can't make it this time around.  But I'm sure Dan and the lads will do us proud.  

If there's anything I can do from over here then let me know (articles etc.)


----------



## Lozbug (16 Jul 2008)

i'm looking forward to the show already   my mum does craft stuffs etc and shes gonna do some fishy stuffs for craft stand.


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Jul 2008)

Gill said:
			
		

> I am Coming this year by hook or by crook.
> Have booked the time off for a long weekend.
> Its only 2.5 Hours journey by train and Bus.



I hope I can make it too


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Jul 2008)

This year will hopefully be better than last for us. We are more prepared and have a better idea how things are ran. 
Me and Dan have been talking ideas of how we want to look and what we want to cover. We have a small group of solid help for the whole weekend, but if any one wants to just hang around, chat, help out where they can then of course the more the merryer.
Its a great opertunity for the southern based memebers to meet the founders and some of our modirators too. Putting nick names to faces is a humbling experiance and makes it feel more like a real tangible society.

I look forward to meeting you all there.


----------



## Wayney (18 Jul 2008)

Hopefully I will be there but will know better closer to the date. If i can make it then i have a suggestion for how i can help -- Just strap a coolbox to my back and i can be the *BEER MULE*


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jul 2008)

*BEER MULE*
I hope you've got a big back pal?! LOL

It'd be good to see you there.


----------



## Wayney (18 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> *BEER MULE*
> I hope you've got a big back pal?! LOL
> 
> It'd be good to see you there.



He,he,he. If i can drink my own body weight in beer(pretty sure i can  ) I'm sure i can manage to haul it around for you guys


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jul 2008)

is it a drinking marathon?...i reckon i might give at miss guys.

you see, withot going into detail, i dont drink and havnt done in nearly 7 years. so i would probably feel a tad uncomfortable. i tend to stay away from the pubs these days.

thanks

mark. 8)


----------



## Wayney (19 Jul 2008)

Nah, only messing around Mark. I dont drink that much myself anymore nowadays. The FoF is all about the UKAPS baby!!!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> is it a drinking marathon?...i reckon i might give at miss guys.
> 
> you see, withot going into detail, i dont drink and havnt done in nearly 7 years. so i would probably feel a tad uncomfortable. i tend to stay away from the pubs these days.
> 
> ...


oh mate, please don't think that, we're just having a giggle.
there will be beer at the bar but its not a smash up, its not very "UKaps" to have us all smashing it on the stand LOL. I need keeping in check every so often, Graeme does a great job of keeping me on the straight and narrow LOL. Last year we only had one beer at lunch time. Plenty afterwards at the propper bar then we just strolled off and sat by our stand talking fish and plants. It was fantastic! One of the best weekends ive ever had and there were only four of us, it'd be even better with all you guys there!
I completly understand if you wanna stay away from situations like that though.


----------



## nickyc (19 Jul 2008)

Gutted I can't come!  Not gutted that I go to Australia a few days later though      Hope you get plenty of photos posted for those of us who have to stay behind!


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> oh mate, please don't think that, we're just having a giggle.



i kinda thought that anyway dan. it was difficult to express what i mean in text. i dont have cegs writing skills.  

after a reply like yours dan, i'll reckon i'll venture down. i was hoping the ukaps community was of a good breeding if you know what i mean. it realy sounds like a great weekend!
would be nice to be part of the community  

 i got my wifes instructions to go   so i'll be planing my trip down.

ok, end of the subject! see ya there!   

cheers mark


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2008)

Mark - you can be in charge of being the photo journalist!


----------



## swackett (21 Jul 2008)

I could come along and give a speech on how to successfully grow algae as Iâ€™m good at that !


----------



## Terry (21 Jul 2008)

It was last year that I was introduced to UKaps so I'll definitely be there again this year.  Looking forward to it.  

Cheers
Terry


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Mark - you can be in charge of being the photo journalist!



allready there mate  



			
				swackett said:
			
		

> I could come along and give a speech on how to successfully grow algae as Iâ€™m good at that !


----------



## planter (21 Jul 2008)

Im up for FOF this year! Never been before and it would be good to finaly meet some of you guys.
Im thinking of coming up on the 11th maybe staying over so I can enjoy a few beers in the evening! 
Anyone know of a good B&B? I wouldnt mind getting somewhere booked up in advance.


----------



## JazzyJeff (21 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hey Guys, the dates are 11-12 of October and it's held at Mill Rythe Holiday Village, Hayling Island.
> 
> 
> 
> The UK Discus Association won't be there this year so numbers will be down so we need as many members to try and pop in to make sure that this festival keeps going in all it's glory.



UK Discus Association will be there again this year, we are working on some major players from Malaysia and the world being there with us !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Jul 2008)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> we are working on some major players from Malaysia and the world being there with us !!!!!!!!!!!!



cool, cant wait to see those guys in action. actualy my mother is from malaysia! (the west coast) so maybe ive got some asian aquascaping skills in me   

whos coming?


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Im up for FOF this year! Never been before and it would be good to finaly meet some of you guys.
> Im thinking of coming up on the 11th maybe staying over so I can enjoy a few beers in the evening!
> Anyone know of a good B&B? I wouldnt mind getting somewhere booked up in advance.


Happy days mate!
You can stay on site, we are. It's Â£95 for 2 nights, i don't have a price for just the one night. If you wanna call them it's 020 8847 3586 - Grace. I think the details would be on the FBAS website.


----------



## John Starkey (4 Aug 2008)

Hi All,i have just booked in for two nights cant wait, lets drink to UKAPS baby,regards john


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Aug 2008)

Great stuff John, this year is gonna rock! It's gonna be a UKaps take over - Fish what???


----------



## Maximumbob (5 Aug 2008)

Hey guys,

I've been a bit quiet as I've been really busy in the past few months.  However, the light is at the end of the tunnel!!

I'm trying to persuade my father to come down to this party as well.  He's into his fish ponds, and me into planted tanks and gouramis...  I'm sure we'll both find something to occupy us!

Its a monster trip for both of us, as I live in the north west, and he's in Belfast!  Planning has already begun - I hope to see an exciting UKAPS stand watch the jaws drop of the 'old school' when they see what you can really do with a fish tank!

Hopefully see you guys/gals there

Simon


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Aug 2008)

Nice one Joe, it'd be nice to put a face to the name. There is a wicked koi show there with some of the UK's best fish so that should keep your dad happy?!


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Aug 2008)

Would be interested to know where people are staying over night.  I might well be tempted if I can actually get there!


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Aug 2008)

We're staying on site, Â£95 for the two nights.


----------



## mick b (5 Aug 2008)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UKDA are there, but there is also a Discus show by BIDKA at Bristol in Nov details here;
http://www.british-discus-show.com/

Why not go to both!!!!!

Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> We're staying on site, Â£95 for the two nights.



That Friday and Saturday?

Ok, I'm interested   Anyone wanna give me a lift?


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Aug 2008)

I'd love to mate but it's gonna be too hard to figure out the logistics, truck hire, travel, fuel, space, sleeping, building etc as it is, plus we're leaving on Friday morning. There has to be someone cruisiing down the M6???


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2008)

Well, by tomorrow/next week Clark and I should be booked up for 3 nights!  Should be a good laugh!


----------



## Superman (23 Aug 2008)

We should get some ukaps t shirts for the weekend


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Aug 2008)

how about some more stickers?  Dan, got any stickers left for sale?


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Sep 2008)

All very quiet?? So who is going? 
Anyone driving from London for the day? I wouldn't mind sharing the petrol costs.
Also do we have to buy tickets to get into the event before or we can pay at the door?


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Sep 2008)

Hi guys, i have t-shirts, mainly large, i can do more with advanced payments.....
I have loads of window stickers but i seem to have misplaced them   I can sort something out.

If you subscribe to PFK its free entry with this months issue, if not it's only a few quid, i think it was like Â£3 last year.

I'm in the process of doing the stand, should look way cool, very "UKaps"

The map has died a death so i'll just use the pics that i have been sent so far and make up the rest.

Can we get a list together of who is confirmed? 

Me
Graeme
Clive........


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Sep 2008)

Me
Clark
Mr Starkey


----------



## Tom (18 Sep 2008)

I'd like to come, but I don't know if I can afford the petrol to be honest. My new business has taken up pretty much the whole lot. And theres the ADA jobby up at TGM to think of...


----------



## Egmel (18 Sep 2008)

I'm definitely going to be there for one day if not both.


----------



## altaaffe (19 Sep 2008)

Wish I could come along and meet you all, guess I'll just have to settle for a beer in Sardinia instead.  Have a good time though


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Sep 2008)

Is there an official website for this event? With information how to get there and stuff?
If not would be usefull to create something here for people to know.


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Sep 2008)

It's at Mill Rythe Holiday Village on Hayling Island, Portsmouth.
You can either stay at the village (it's a bit like Butlins) or stay on Hayling Island at one of the many B&B's.
It's organised by the FBAS or click here for info on last years event http://www.fbas.co.uk/Events.html
It's Â£90 ish for the Friday and Saturday with breakfast included, maybe even dinner, i can't remember.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Sep 2008)

Thanks Dan, I am just looking at coming down for the day, easy to get to from London by train? cheers


----------



## Egmel (30 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks Dan, I am just looking at coming down for the day, easy to get to from London by train? cheers


The nearest/best station is Havant, Any train from London Waterloo to Portsmouth will stop there.

Directions from the station 

I should be going down on the same train line from Guildford but because I'm a cheap skate I'll be taking my bike at the Havant end and not a taxi.  Last I remember there is also a bus service, though I haven't used it in a couple of years.  Once took a fish tank back home by it!


----------



## Wayney (2 Oct 2008)

GUTTED!!!!!...I'm not gonna be able to make it down  . It just happens to be that weekend is the 1 out of the month that I get hit hardest with bills  and the cheapest train fare I've found so far is Â£53  . Ahhhh well, never mind aye


----------



## a1Matt (7 Oct 2008)

Considering that FOF is this weekend I thought I'd reply to this post just to bump it up   

As it is a hundred mile drive each way for me and I have a fairly full weekend already I've decided not to go. Good luck to the UKAPS team winning the 'which tank would you like to own' competition   

EDIT - oh yeah, if you are going on Saturday or Sunday apparently there is a voucher for free entry in PFK.


----------



## Egmel (7 Oct 2008)

Well I'm going down, but it's only 45 mins from me! I was going to take the train/bike on at least one day but if the weather keeps doing what it is then I'm taking the car! (Seeing as it's a novelty that I have one at my disposal for a week  )


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Oct 2008)

I am trying to make it, but I will only know on Friday due to problems at work all week.   :?


----------



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2008)

I'd go but it's a few thousands miles from me...


----------



## Egmel (7 Oct 2008)

What we need is a video link up!  Laptop and a webcam would do the trick, there must be wireless on site...


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Oct 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> What we need is a video link up!  Laptop and a webcam would do the trick, there must be wireless on site...


Very easy to do if you have the wifi there, I do that on my dog at home so I can keep an eye on it when we are both working LOL


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Oct 2008)

well me, graeme and tom will be there, that souls be enough to entice the female members LOL now something for the fellas? Beer? Plants? Hardscape? Unparalleled conversation (not from me) oh, free stuff! That ought to do it


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> well me, graeme and tom will be there, that souls be enough to entice the female members LOL now something for the fellas? Beer? Plants? Hardscape? Unparalleled conversation (not from me) oh, free stuff! That ought to do it



I was already comming, but I'll take the free stuff and the beer


----------



## Superman (7 Oct 2008)

Wooop Wooop ROAD TRIP!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Oct 2008)

Had a check today on the trains, seems like there are plenty of trains that go there and its only Â£25 for a day anytime return, so if work permits looks like I will be coming down on the Saturday.
Is there a timeline of events planned for the UKAPS stand? Like demo of planted tank etc...?


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Oct 2008)

Also, any sort of festival layout plan available?  I'm sure it'll be easy enough to find the best frickin' stand at the place, but y'know, just in case...


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2008)

Good effort fellas!

There's no schedule yet, we'll do that after a chat with the organiser coz there will be a few other things going on on other stands. The aquascaping demo will be done on Saturday.

Looking forward to it guys, UKAPS BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (8 Oct 2008)

So what's the plan for Friday?? There was a reason I was going to ask you when we were going to be finished, but I can't remember why now so its obviously not that important!

Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> So what's the plan for Friday?? There was a reason I was going to ask you when we were going to be finished, but I can't remember why now so its obviously not that important!
> 
> Tom


Friday we are building the stand so get those big guns out! well, i recon Graeme has enough for both of us  There's plenty to keep you busy mate, don't worry   We'll be packing up and driving back Sunday night.


----------



## Tom (8 Oct 2008)

So what time shall I get to yours by? mid day-ish wasn't it? Got an address? I'll look you up on the ol' multimap


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2008)

I'll PM ya


----------



## Egmel (8 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> well me, graeme and tom will be there, that souls be enough to entice the female members LOL now something for the fellas? Beer? Plants? Hardscape? Unparalleled conversation (not from me) oh, free stuff! That ought to do it


No offence Dan, Graeme and Tom but I'm there for the free stuff I'm afraid


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Oct 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Directions from the station



Its actually this map  bit further from the station, I was planning on walking that! lol
Directions from the station


----------



## andy (8 Oct 2008)

Hi Guys

Puter is playing up and i can't find a decent website with all the details on so i wonder if some of you can answer a few questions aout this weekend.

I plan to make the short trip from just outside Brighton on saturday so wont take too long to get there.  

Does anyone know how much it will be to get it ?, 
what time the doors open on saturday ?
 will there be anything for sale there (fish, plants, dry goods etc) ? 
and do you have to pay for parking.

many thanks in advance and look forward to chattin with you.

Andy


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2008)

andy said:
			
		

> Hi Guys
> Does anyone know how much it will be to get it ?,


Last year it was about Â£3! you can get in free with last months PFK if i remember rightly


			
				andy said:
			
		

> what time the doors open on saturday ?


About 9-10am


			
				andy said:
			
		

> will there be anything for sale there (fish, plants, dry goods etc) ?


Yeah, loads of dry goods and discus and goldfish for sure, not sure about anything else.


			
				andy said:
			
		

> and do you have to pay for parking.


Don't know mate, sorry.
HTH
Dan


----------



## Egmel (8 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops   it was showing the same one you had when I copied the link so I obviously got the wrong link   sorry

There is a bus servicethe number 30 or 31 by the looks of it.  Don't know how much it'll cost but the Bus station is less than 2 mins walk from Havant train station.  Or you could get a taxi, it's under 5 miles so shouldn't cost too much


----------



## John Starkey (8 Oct 2008)

Hi Dan,what time are you getting there friday? regards john


----------



## andy (8 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> andy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Dan...most helpful.

Will there be any plants for sale on the ukaps or other stands ?


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Dan,what time are you getting there friday? regards john


Before 5 hopefully, lots to do once we arrive   no skyving in the bar with a glass of red


----------



## John Starkey (8 Oct 2008)

Hi Dan,Steve uk,superman,and myself should be there about 2pm,regards john.get the red uncorked son


----------



## Egmel (8 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> andy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fbas.co.uk/Events.html states that events kick off at 11am on the Sat and 10:30 on the Sun but it doesn't say what time doors open.


> andy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I remember the venue doesn't charge so if there is a charge it'll be a small FBAS one, I'm guessing not, but you can contact the holiday village to check.  I do remember it being limited parking though as there's only a small car park.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Oct 2008)

If you have this months PFK there is a voucher for free entry in it somewhere!  Still, I think entry is probably in the Â£5 region, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Superman (8 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> If you have this months PFK there is a voucher for free entry in it somewhere!  Still, I think entry is probably in the Â£5 region, but I'm not 100% sure.


I've checked and my last four copies have the free vouchers in. If anyone wants a spare I'll bring all four although I'll be using two!

Should be fun, just packed my suitcase!


----------



## andy (9 Oct 2008)

Will ukaps have any plants for sale ?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Tom (9 Oct 2008)

I know I'll have Tropica root tabs for sale


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Oct 2008)

Will you guys have some T-Shirts similar to these on sale at the UKAPS stand?






Would be cool for all forum members to wear one so we know who they were and publicise the forum


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Will you guys have some T-Shirts similar to these on sale at the UKAPS stand?


I took loads last year and never sold one, so we didn't think it was a worthwhile investment for this year. I've prolly got a few left from last year (i dished most of them out a UKaps meetings) so i'll bring what i can find.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> [
> I've checked and my last four copies have the free vouchers in. If anyone wants a spare I'll bring all four although I'll be using two!
> 
> Should be fun, just packed my suitcase!



Ooh, might need at least one.  I intend to buy PFK tonight if I get to the newsagents in time.  Might have one in the last few PFK I bought but not sure 

You're keen!  I'm packing tonight... Last minute eh?   I've gotta be up and at the train station for 7am!


----------



## Tom (9 Oct 2008)

I'm leaving at 7 too. Will probably hit cambridge at rush hour


----------



## Egmel (9 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, Tee-Shirts   What's the suggested donation for one?  (assuming you manage to rummage a couple out)

Well if Doors open around 9 on Sat then I'll prob be leaving mine around 8ish to get a parking space.  That's after cycling over to feed my sister's cat (see I have to work to have access to the car!)


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Oct 2008)

I dunno about the donation, we'll sort something out.

I think it might be opening at more like 10.30 so don't rush!


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2008)

Can always have a meet up with us folks who are staying down there before the show opens!  UKAPS breakfast meet anyone? 

Happy to exchange phone numbers with ppl to help organise anything like that


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Can always have a meet up with us folks who are staying down there before the show opens!  UKAPS breakfast meet anyone?
> 
> Happy to exchange phone numbers with ppl to help organise anything like that


Thats a nice idea mate!


----------



## Superman (9 Oct 2008)

so if people want pm me your phone number as I'll have access to the net all the time. 

If you want hangers on on Friday dan I'm sure we can pop in.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Oct 2008)

Way Hayyyyyy, UKAPS baby!!!

Im getting really excited now. You will all have to introduce your selfs and give us your forum names too. Its going to be hard putting nick names to real names, to faces  :?  But please, come and hang out with us, one big happy family.

 

Im so happy, I cant feel my arms!!!


----------



## Tom (9 Oct 2008)

I've just packed    I think I'll have to get some nibbly bits for the weekend if I can. Had some nice mini danish pastries from Morrisons a couple weeks ago   

I think this will actually be my first true UKAPS meet, seeing as how I've managed to miss a couple already (I blame the trains!)

Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2008)

Awesomeness!  Yah, I know what you mean Graeme.  That's one of the reasons I changed my Forum nickname after the TGM meet earlier this year from DevUK.  SteveUK is a little easier seeing as my name is actually Steve


----------



## Egmel (9 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Awesomeness!  Yah, I know what you mean Graeme.  That's one of the reasons I changed my Forum nickname after the TGM meet earlier this year from DevUK.  SteveUK is a little easier seeing as my name is actually Steve


I don't think I could change my forum name!  My internet moniker has always been Egmel; ever since the internet existed. I think the BBC is about the only place where I don't use it and that's only because Helen_ was available!


			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is indeed, what time, I can come and gate crash if it's not too early.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2008)

We (Me, Superman and John S) are staying at the Waratah Lodge just up the road from Mill Rythe.  We're getting down there Friday afternoon and comming back Sunday


----------



## JazzyJeff (9 Oct 2008)

I will be down all day friday, saturday & sunday, I will be mostly in the UK Discus area, as I help run that, but when I get chance I will call round too see you all again @ UKAPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Oct 2008)

Look forward to it pal


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Oct 2008)

I really should go to bed!  Alarm set for 5.45am!

See you guys Tomorrow!!


----------



## Oz_planter (10 Oct 2008)

Hi all,

I know it's probably too late to ask, as you're probably all already heading down...  

But does anyone know what time the ukaps planted tank demo will be on Saturday?  I don't wanna miss it...


----------



## Superman (10 Oct 2008)

Hi all
Just in the car with john and Steve.
UKAPS road trip baby!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Oct 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Hi all
> Just in the car with john and Steve.
> UKAPS road trip baby!


Lucky for some hehe I am still waiting for confirmation on the weekend work, hope I can make it tomorrow still


----------



## Egmel (10 Oct 2008)

Well I've exchanged numbers with Superman and I'm picking up the car this evening so I can make a quick get away tomorrow 

Helen *Appreciating the fact she now has 'Superman' in her phone book *


----------



## Egmel (10 Oct 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=3276

Only just noticed this spin off thread about the breakfast meet up.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (10 Oct 2008)

UKAPS is so dead with all of these people at the festival.

You'd better make it up to us with plenty of photos!


----------



## Superman (11 Oct 2008)

What a fantastic day!

Everyone mucking in, including getting some of the public to help in the planting of the display tank.

Great to meet Egmel and even "our" Lisa Perry popped in.

My photos are being uploaded as I type and have some right crackers with discus and some of the UKaps nano-tanks.

Also met a few from the trade at snailshop.co.uk (Louisa and her husband) who had some great snails (!) and shrimp.

Photos to follow...


----------



## Thomas McMillan (11 Oct 2008)

Woo! Photos


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Oct 2008)

Didn't make it in the end  Is tomorrow going to be the same or the main part of the festival was today? thanks


----------



## Superman (11 Oct 2008)

just having an Indian with the lads. 

Most of the judging has been done and we've scaled the main tanks but the junior judging is happening tomorrow. 

Still worth a visit, the discus are amazing.


----------



## Superman (11 Oct 2008)

First set of photos...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31299133@N ... 937724514/


----------



## George Farmer (12 Oct 2008)

Great photos, Clark!  Thanks for sharing.  

The set ups and stand look brilliant - testiment to Dan's (especially for the stand design and execution), Graeme's and Tom's expertise no doubt (and anyone else that helped, of course).

I'm gutted I can't be there this year but the call of duty and all...  Next year hopefully.  I'm going to volunteer to give a talk in the lecture tent too.

Did the stand get a lot of attention from the general public?  If it's anything like last year it should have blown all the other stands out of the water (pun intended!)

*UKAPS BABY!!!*


----------



## Superman (12 Oct 2008)

Our stand was the best there as most were either trying to sell something or showing how good they are at fish breeding.

The public's faces were a good sight to see when they saw the little shrimp in your tank George and amazed with how "easy" it can be. Another shock of the public was that we were not trying to sell anything and I think having this neutral standpoint helped when we were discussing our tanks with the public.

IMHO, our stand was #1 for impact and visual effect. Although the discus shown were a very near second - they are so beautiful!

Just had breakfast and off to FoF at about 9:30 for another fun packed day...


----------



## Egmel (12 Oct 2008)

Superman - Didn't realise you were giving everyone 'back home' a running commentary!  Great photos, looking forward to seeing the ones from last night and today.

George - I wasn't there last year but I can definitely say that UKaps is raising the bar.  I think this is shown by the fact people kept on coming up asking us what we were selling!

The guys did an awesome job and while we were on the stand we discussed a few ideas for next year, now that I'm home and while they're still fresh in my mind (plus a few others that I was thinking about on the drive home last night) I've started a thread in general discussions about how we can continue to raise the bar even higher.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Oct 2008)

thanks for sharing the pics Clark


----------



## zig (12 Oct 2008)

Nice photos Clark!

Seems like there were good crowds there. Did I spot a broken lily pipe in one of the small tanks  

The main tank is impressive could look good in someones sitting room, is anybody bringing that home?

Well the Mountainscape certainly looks good at that scale, I could never have imagined it that size   fair play Dan the graphics and stand look very impressive, I could imagine it is the best one in the show.

The show looks better than last year from the photos, maybe you just had a better position for the stand? understandably so given UKAPS superb effort last year.

Have a great day guys, hope the weather is good to help draw the crowds.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Oct 2008)

> Well the Mountainscape certainly looks good at that scale, I could never have imagined it that size



now that would be awesome


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Oct 2008)

Great photos Clark, thanks for sharing, seems like I missed a great day


----------



## planter (12 Oct 2008)

Great job on the stand Dan .... Sorry I couldnt get down, work commitments im afraid    maybe next year.


----------



## nickyc (12 Oct 2008)

Great pics.  The stand looks wicked!!! Nice work!


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Oct 2008)

It's been an amazing weekend!  Very good fun, a little hard work yesterday and Friday (I was on donkey duty with Clark and John carting water about, amongst other things).  Everyone who came up to the stand was really quite impressed I feel.  The thing for me was seeing the opti-white cubes in the flesh.  I really hadn't apreciated just how much difference the opti-white makes.  They looked simply stunning!

Saturday night was a great laugh.  Great food and even greater company.  I have a particular photo which I might auction off in return for donations to the site.  Some serious lovin' going on eh' Dan?   Graeme might not forgive me though   

It seemed pretty quiet today though.  Not nearly as busy as Saturday.  I think the great weather meant people were more inclined to go to the beach!  Shame I couldn't be around to help break the stand down but we had to get back.

I have a load of photos to post too.  I'll sort them out tomorrow, as I'm lucky enough to have the day off!

UKAPS baby!

Awesome!


----------



## Superman (12 Oct 2008)

I'm sure your photos will be, err ...

TOXIC!


----------



## Lozbug (12 Oct 2008)

was a great weekend, the tanks were of course amazing. roll on next year!


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Oct 2008)

Hey Lozbug, I recognise the logo in your avatar now!  Which of the lovely ladies in blue T-shirts were you?

I think if there's one other thing I've learnt from the show, it's how much work has gone into this, and the society in general behind the scenes as such.  All the sponsorship and equipement the guys managed to get for the stand was impressive to say the least!

I'm still proud of doing my bit and scoring a couple of bumble bee shrimp from the lovely louisa from The Snail Shop for one of the tanks.  Did they go back to her in the end?


----------



## Tom (13 Oct 2008)

> Hey Lozbug, I recognise the logo in your avatar now! Which of the lovely ladies in blue T-shirts were you?



The one Graeme looked to be eyeing up    



> I have a particular photo which I might auction off in return for donations to the site. Some serious lovin' going on eh' Dan?  Graeme might not forgive me though



Do it do it  do it!!!   

Yeah, thanks for a great weekend guys! Totally nackered, and have a sore throat now from singing Queen full blast all the way down the A14!!   

Looaaaaads of photos tomorrow!!

Tom


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (13 Oct 2008)

wicked job guys and girls  

gutted I coudlnt be there!

on the plus side though, Kerry moved in fine.. just need to build an extension now to fit in all the shoes and handbags!!!


----------



## Terry (13 Oct 2008)

What a great stand, a true testiment to the guys the design and their hard work in setting it up. 

A special thanks to Graeme for answering a number of questions I had.  Graeme during our discussion on bacterial blooms what was the name of the filter media you mentioned to replace the ceramic rings in my EHEIM?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 Oct 2008)

Hi all

Many many many thanks for coming to the stand. Cant thank Hellen ( Egmal ) Steve ( SteveUK ), Clark ( Superman ) Tom ( Tom Messanger ) Lorran ( Lozbug ) and the Daddy of UKaps.....Farther John Starkey. You where all a great help, and you really helped us lighten the load, me and Dan are very gratefully for all your help, and for making sure me and Dan didn't wither away by fetching food and drink for us, your all stars.

I think, but im going to say this.....we stole the show as far as WOW factor goes. We had a much bigger stand but I wouldn't say prime location. The numbers of public where disappointing, but the people who where there loved UKAPS.
The 3 nano displays was a good move, and help draw people in.

2nd and 3rd for the society furnished aquariums is quite respectable given the the cutting edge design we presented - Scaped at the end of a very long day at around midnight.

People where very interested in the comparisons of the opti white, and as Steve has pointed out, its more than obvious when you can compare it to float glass when face to face.

We did our best to promote and big up the sponsors too. 
And again, thanks Steve for pointing out.Doing just this show alone takes a lot or organising, allot of polite and friendly emails to big brands and companies for support and help, and if it wasn't for them, we wouldn't of had as much to display, so many thanks to them. More emails to write and say thank you, jeez im getting mouse elbow! lol

Really nice to meet the odd member who could make it too, and who came over to say hi, some of which joined from seeing us last year, so I hope we get many more as a result.

.....................................


Terry, it was a pleasure to talk to you. The product I mentioned was SERA Syporax. You can get it in rings or as a crushed granular form...go for the granular. I know TGM sell it, but im not sure about the other companies. Failing that, get your self more Ehime Bio balls and make sure that the water that passes over them is the last part of the filtration cycle. I use filter wool before my biological media and after all my mechanical and chemical medias.The biological filtration should be that last stage and the water its cleanest as it passes through.
Glad to help you Terry.

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Oct 2008)

Not sure what Graeme advised, but Eheim Effisubstrate/Effisubstrate Pro is sintered glass media and is very good.  I believe EasyLife do a good one too, but the name escapes me.

Glad you had a good time


----------



## Lozbug (13 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Hey Lozbug, I recognise the logo in your avatar now!  Which of the lovely ladies in blue T-shirts were you?



 short brown hair... i got invloved with a bit of the planting... i'll be uploading my pictures this evening.


----------



## JazzyJeff (13 Oct 2008)

Was good too meet you guys, John, Steve, Dan, Graeme, Tom & Clark, some I have met before and the others was good too put faces too names !!!!!
Your stand looked great guys, and thanks for the help in sorting my discus tank out !!!!!
From a discus side of things we had a great show with some amazing fish on display, I was knackered when I got home last night and had one of the best nights sleep for ages !!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (13 Oct 2008)

Yeah I got home at midnight last night, did some re-scaping on my tank then hit the pillow!


----------



## The Green Machine (13 Oct 2008)

Well done guys, the stand looked great, the tanks looked great and it looks like you all had a fantastic time.

Mark and I were thinking of you as we stood," pining for the Fijords" behind the counter here at TGM.

A big slap on the back for all the hard work, time, dedication and passion displayed so clearly by each and every one of you BRAVO !

All the very best,

Jim and Mark.


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Oct 2008)

I tell you, the TGM business cards were flying off of the table guys.  Hope you get some extra business out of the day!


----------



## Superman (13 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Hey Lozbug, I recognise the logo in your avatar now!  Which of the lovely ladies in blue T-shirts were you?


The cute one Steve

Its great putting names to faces and/or the other way around!


----------



## Lozbug (13 Oct 2008)




----------



## JamesM (13 Oct 2008)

Its true, and I wished I'd gone now


----------



## Tom (13 Oct 2008)

Haha nice one Mr Superman


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Oct 2008)

Hey, anyone know if the bee shrimp went back to the Shrimp Shop?


----------



## Tom (16 Oct 2008)

Me and Chloe managed to get one but we couldn't find the other, when we drained all the water out he appeared so Dan has it in Little Mountain I think


----------

